# Both 4g Sims at the same time



## billubakra (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My friend is looking for a phone that can allow both sims to be on 4g network at the same time. Also if the phone has a micro SD slot then great. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2017)

Moto E4 Plus @ 10k or Moto G5 Plus @ 15k

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dissel (Aug 2, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My friend is looking for a phone *that can allow both sims to be on 4g network at the same time*. Also if the phone has a micro SD slot then great. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks



I doubt any phone in the market right now can do both 4G at the same time - Yes most of them support either SIM as 4G but any given time if one is accessing 4G network other goes down to 3G or 2G.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 2, 2017)

Other sim always goes to 2G!


----------



## billubakra (Aug 9, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Moto E4 Plus @ 10k or Moto G5 Plus @ 15k
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Reddy Ji,
Are you sure that both Sims will work @4g at the same time in E4 and G5+?


----------



## billubakra (Aug 11, 2017)

@bssunilreddy 
Reddy Ji, Awaiting for your reply here


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Reddy Ji,
> Are you sure that both Sims will work @4g at the same time in E4 and G5+?





billubakra said:


> @bssunilreddy
> Reddy Ji, Awaiting for your reply here


Yes, both sims will work @ 4g at the same time in E4 and G5+.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, both sims will work @ 4g at the same time in E4 and G5+.


Care to back your statement by posting a small pic of any of these phones displaying 4G on both network signals at the same time taken from another mobile phone camera?You are the first person I know both in real & online life to make such a claim because as far as I know no phone can receive 4G signals on both sims at same time.

@billubakra be more specific in your queries like this.Why do you need 4g in both sims at same time?If you are thinking about using Reliance Jio 4g only sim with another 4g sim to simultaneously use 4g in both then forget about it as it is not possible.In fact if you see technical specifications of almost any dual sim mobile it says "dual-standby" which means you can not simultaneously use both sims while making/receiving calls or using data(any incoming/outgoing call will disable the other sim temporarily for the duration of call so you can not talk using one sim while simultaneously downloading from internet using other sim).


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Care to back your statement by posting a small pic of any of these phones displaying 4G on both network signals at the same time taken from another mobile phone camera?You are the first person I know both in real & online life to make such a claim because as far as I know no phone can receive 4G signals on both sims at the same time.
> 
> @billubakra be more specific in your queries like this.Why do you need 4g in both sims at the same time?If you are thinking about using Reliance Jio 4g only sim with another 4g sim to simultaneously use 4g in both then forget about it as it is not possible.In fact if you see technical specifications of almost any dual sim mobile it says "dual-standby" which means you can not simultaneously use both sims while making/receiving calls or using data(any incoming/outgoing call will disable the other sim temporarily for the duration of call so you can not talk using one sim while simultaneously downloading from the internet using another sim).


4g will work in both the SIMS with 2 Jio sims but only one sim can be used for data/voice where the alternative sim is standby.


----------



## ankushv (Aug 12, 2017)

I would like to use my vidafone 4g sim in sim 1  and airtel 4g in sim 2 . Will both sims show 4g on network at all times . If yes kindly provide us with a screen shot as this phone will be useful to me .
Thank you .  

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Aug 12, 2017)

@whitestar_999 
My friend wanted to use both Jio sims at the same time. He wanted both the sims to be active all the time, I mean ready to make/receive calls. Reading the replies I guess its not possible until and unless Reddy Ji show us that ss.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 12, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> 4g will work in both the SIMS with 2 Jio sims but only one sim can be used for data/voice where the alternative sim is standby.


I think the other, 2nd sim will be forced to be turned off. Can you please post a ss from your G5.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2017)

It doesn't matter because "dual-standby" means you can only use 1 sim at a time.What @bssunilreddy is claiming is that there are mobiles that can receive 4g signals on both sims at same time but only one of them can be used at same time but I refuse to believe even this without a solid proof.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 12, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> It doesn't matter because "dual-standby" means you can only use 1 sim at a time.What @bssunilreddy is claiming is that there are mobiles that can receive 4g signals on both sims at the same time but only one of them can be used at the same time but I refuse to believe even this without a solid proof.


 Moto G5 Plus supports VoLTE. It is a dual SIM mobile and both the SIM card slots support 4G connectivity obliviously one at a time.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2017)

That's not what @billubakra is asking & I am discussing.*The query in this thread is: can 2 4g sims in a dual sim mobile receive two 4g networks at same time?And answer is No.If one sim is receiving 4g network(whether in sim slot 1 or sim slot 2* *then other sim can not receive 4g network.)
*


bssunilreddy said:


> 4g will work in both the SIMS with 2 Jio sims but only one sim can be used for data/voice where the alternative sim is standby.


Your reply make it seems like if there are 2 jio 4g sims in moto g5 then both will receive 4g but only one can be used at a time which is not correct.Whichever sim is inserted first will automatically register on reliance 4g network as jio sims can only use 4g VOLTE network.Now 2nd sim after install will not work at all because once 4g network is activated on one sim the other sim can only receive 2g(or 3g in some mobiles) which will not work for a jio sim so the 2nd jio sim is basically useless with no network unless you disable the other jio sim in phone settings in which case the 1st jio sim will become useless with no network.

The point of dual standby is that both sims at least have network access all the time & whenever one sim is busy only then the other sim will not work.It doesn't mean disabling/re-enabling/rebooting phone to just get network for a sim.


----------

